# Liz Taylor Ihre Familie streitet schon ums Erbe



## Mandalorianer (3 März 2011)

*Liz Taylor
Ihre Familie streitet schon ums Erbe
​*
*
So traurig: Elizabeth Taylor ist schwer krank und kämpft um ihr Leben.
Doch schon streitet sich ihre Familie um das Erbe der großen Film-Diva! ​*

Es steht nicht gut um Elizabeth Taylor. Die große Hollywood-Diva ist schwer krank, musste jetzt sogar ihren 79. Geburtstag (27.2.) in der bekannten Cedars-Sinai-Klinik feiern. Doch nicht nur ihre Gesundheit macht ihr zu schaffen, sie muss sich nun auch noch große Sorgen um ihre Familie machen. Elizabeth Taylor hat drei leibliche Kinder und eine Adoptivtochter – und laut „National Enquirer“ ist bereits ein erbitterter Krieg um das Erbe der Diva ausgebrochen. Es geht um ihr riesiges Vermögen – Mitte der 1990er-Jahre war Taylor laut dem „Forbes“-Magazin eine der reichsten Frauen der Vereinigten Staaten, 1994 soll ihr persönlicher Reichtum mehr als 600 Millionen Dollar betragen haben –, und es geht auch um ihre hochexplosive Autobiografie.

Denn Liz Taylor hat ihr Leben lang Tagebuch geführt. Darin schreibt sie unter anderem über ihre Angst, schuld am Tod von Rock Hudson zu sein. „Liz hat sich immer Vorwürfe gemacht, dass sie Rock Hudson homosexuellen Jetsettern vorgestellt hatte. Schließlich war es ja Hudsons Sexleben, das ihm den HI-Virus einbrachte, an dem er schließlich gestorben ist“, zitiert der „National Enquirer“ eine ungenannte Quelle. Die Autobiografie, die Liz Taylor unbedingt noch beenden wolle, stecke voller pikanter Geschichten und habe das Zeug dazu, ein Bestseller zu werden: „Dies wird die skandalöseste Biografie, die Hollywood jemals gelesen hat.“ Eine wahre Goldgrube also – das weiß auch die Familie der legendären Oscar-Preisträgerin.

Doch noch hält Liz Taylor alle Fäden in der Hand. Und es bleibt zu hoffen, dass sich dies nicht so schnell ändert – schließlich ist sie eine echte Kämpfernatur und hat bereits einen langen Krankheitsweg hinter sich. 1961 und 1990 erkrankte sie jeweils schwer an Lungenentzündungen. Eine weitere Infektion der Atemwege zwang sie Ende 1992, für mehrere Wochen alle Termine abzusagen. 1994 und 1995 erhielt sie künstliche Hüftgelenke. 1997 wurde ihr ein Hirntumor entfernt. In den vergangenen Jahren nahm sie öffentliche Auftritte nur noch im Rollstuhl wahr. Schon zuvor hatte sie mit Medikamentenmissbrauch und ihren Gewichtsschwankungen von sich reden gemacht. Die meisten Schlagzeilen erntete sie aber mit ihren vielen Ehen und Scheidungen. Elizabeth Taylor war acht Mal verheiratet, darunter zwei Mal mit Richard Burton – und noch ist das letzte Kapitel in ihrer Biografie nicht geschrieben!



*Gruss Gollum*


----------



## Q (4 März 2011)

Werde über 100, Liz


----------

